# der optimale pc



## stsieger (20. August 2003)

hallo liebe forengemeinde ... nun mal ein frage von mir.

ich will mir am 15.9.03 einen neuen pc zusammenstellen, das heißt einzelne komponenten kaufen und zusammenschrauben.
da ich seit 2 jahren aus dem geschäft raus bin, habe ich keine ahnung mehr was gut ist.
der gesamtpreis ohne monitor und den kram drumrum soll 2000EUR nicht übersteigen.
das einzige was feststeht ist der kasten wo alles rein kommt: "Cube Server Case - YY-0221 Mini Server Case for AT/ATX motherboard" (http://yeongyang.de/)
- das teil soll ein raidsystem ide haben (das zum verteilen auf platten)
- dv video schnell bearbeiten können
- dvd +/- schreiben können
- und vorallem mind 3 jahre "aktuell" sein.

vorschläge erbeten!


----------



## blubber (21. August 2003)

Hi,

also, da bei einer solchen Frage eh jeder was anderes vorschlägt, würde ich dir einfach raten, bei diversen Seiten - tomshardware.de etc. - zu einzelnen Komponenten (Mainboard, Prozessor etc) Testberichte anzuschauen. Das kostet nicht viel Zeit, und du weist was momentan angesagt und gut ist.



> und vorallem mind 3 jahre "aktuell" sein.


probiers mal mit 3 Monate.....3 Jahre? Vergiss es 

bye


----------



## Crazydragon (23. August 2003)

hi ! 

ja so seh ich es auch !  
und wennde einzel teile billig kaufen wilst und nen verglich habn willst 

hardware-schotte.de  oder geizhals.at guter preis vergleich !

cya MFG Crazydragon


----------

